
Audio samples – speech synthesis directly from text - msq
https://google.github.io/tacotron/publications/tacotron2/index.html
======
kleiba
This has been posted before, maybe even more than once. Can anyone find the
link to the previous discussion?

~~~
melling
A lot of things get posted multiple times. Best to just include the links:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16014047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16014047)

Timing has a lot to do with upvotes.

------
Erik816
Definitely looks promising. I'm curious if there are any user-friendly ways to
use this or similar WaveNet text to speech? Last time I looked into it, it
still required a fair amount of processing power and a library of speech files
to generate something on your own.

------
scarface74
Serious question, how does this stand out from speech synthesis we have had
for years? The only problem that I see that this solves is the different
pronunciations of "read".

